# Longing to be a LuvaBull



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

No, not me, you pre-verts.

This is a story link.

http://www.expertclick.com/NewsReleaseWire/default.cfm?Action=ReleaseDetail&ID=9816



> Living in the age of reality TV shows, I’ve lost the ability to empathize with those people doing difficult or scary things in front of a crowd. Recently, however, I was reminded how uncomfortable and often embarrassing those kinds of experiences can be.
> 
> Last month, I tried out for the Chicago Luvabulls, the dance team that performs at Chicago Bulls basketball games.
> 
> ...


She stayed for the afternoon sessions. Click the link for more.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

If only Miz was living in Chicago...Ah, what could have been...

!Qué lástima!


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

She must have been attractive or something. That's frowned upon in the LuvaBulls.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> No, not me, you pre-verts.
> 
> This is a story link.



Damn! 
Its never the one's you hope... I mean think.
:uhoh:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> If only Miz was living in Chicago...Ah, what could have been...
> 
> !Qué lástima!



lol. this, i promise you, is something you will never see in your lifetime. it would be different if there were oh, say, a twirling team. watch out. 

but this article was hilarious. thanks for posting it.


----------

